# Most colorful cichlids regionally



## adjutant (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Newbie question. *** been pouring over this site, as well as a lot of your recommended vendor sites.

Generally speaking, is there a region group of cichlids that is regarded as the most colorful? (ie. Malawi, Tanganyika, Victoria, central amercian, south American)

I know its a broad and maybe subjective question, but just wanted some input. I am fascinated by all the different species.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I think Malawi has the most diversity in terms of color, as well as some of the most boldy colored fish. Lake Victoria has some really amazing fish, though, with some individual fish having multiple colors. In my experience, new world cichlids tend to have bright patterns on top of more neutral backgrounds.


----------



## adjutant (Dec 27, 2014)

Great! Thanks so much. There is so much great information on this site. I love it!!


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

There are some pretty hot Tang stuff out there as well, but I agree Malawi is head and shoulders above the rest for coloration, but buy do the Comps & Calvus have a cool factor about them that trumps coloration in my book! Coolest African IMHO!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i keep all 3 lakes. malawi and vics are definately strikingly colorful fish. they have very distinct and defined color patterns. tanganyikans are different. tangs colors are more subtle, and the colors are blends of shimmery soft colors that can look different depending on the way the light hits the fish. u have to have everything just right to see a tang in all its glory. i feel it takes more work to see the beautiful colors that a tang can show, but when they do they def beat out malawi and vics imo. plus i find it more rewarding due to the fact that i had to really work at getting my tangs to show. whereas my malawi and vics are always on fire. i also feel that the tangs day to day breeding habits and activity more enjoyable to watch.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i should clarify that my previous statements are in regards to sand sifting tangs. such as featherfins and kilesa among others


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

They all have certain ones that are more colorful, certainly comes down to personal preference and own choice, have fun with it.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Color is the least important reason to keep Cichlids; they are usually kept because of their intelligent behavior. However, if you are just after a bunch of aggressive glofish, you can't beat Mbuna. They have very little, if any, personality, but both males and females are colorful in most of the species. They are normally extremely active, hence the glofish comparison.

Malawian Haps and Peacocks generally have plain looking females, though some of the males can have the most spectacular color. however, usuall only the dominant males color up fully, so you often have only one colorful fish out of a whole group. They are also very active, but need a lot more space due to size. They tend to have even less personality than Mbuna.

Victorians are pretty much the same as the Malawian haps, but most are much smaller. Some have extremely colorful males, but as with most mouthbrooders, you have to keep several ugly females for every male.

Most tanganyikans are not all that colorful, the one real exception being _Neolamprologus leleupi_. Some of the sand sifters are subtly colorful, but generally Tangs are more interesting for their behavior. They are also more specific in their space and water requirements, though a few species have become more adaptable after decades of aquarium breeding.

There are some very colorful West African species, the most popular being dwarves. These can be very tricky to keep if you get wild collected fish. However, their behavior is far more interesting than any Malawian Cichlid that I know of. The common Krib, _Pelvicachromis pulcher_, has adapted very well to aquaria, having been kept and bred for a very, very long time. Some of its relatives are now more available and are becoming easier to keep and breed. They can also be kept in smaller tanks.

Now let's jump over the atlantic and look at CA and SA Cichlids. There are more fascinating shapes, often with a good deal of color, and in many species the behavior is more complex than any Rift Lake fish. Most CA cichlids are often thought of as being big brutes, but they are often some of the most intelligent species out there. There are also a number of small to medium sized species with a great deal of color and the same fascinating behavior. I can't think of anything that is more brightly colored than a good pair of _salvini_.

South American Cichlids have all the diversity of the African Cichlids, and then some. The dwarves have numerous colorful species, and their behavior is fascinating. _Geophagus_ are extremely colorful, and are far less aggressive overall than any Haplochromines, with both sexes being colorful. There are some really big fish, such as the Peacock Cichlids, true Parrots, Chocolates - have you seen a photo of a really colored up Chocolate? - and the bright red Pike Cichlids. The _Andinoacara_ are certainly colorful, like the Green Terrors, just in a different way than the Rift Lake fish. But their behavior is far more interesting. There are some very colorful Cichlids in _Gymnogeophagus_, and these thrive in much colder waters than any african species could ever survive - heaters not needed!

So, as stated at the start, if you want a bunch of hyperactive colorful fish, you will want Mbuna. If you want to keep Cichlids to see behavior, then they would be your worst choice, since they all behave more or less the same. I'm not saying it's a bad choice, it's a matter of personal preferences.


----------



## adjutant (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow! Mr. Chromedome! That was an awesome breakdown! I honestly never considered the behavior of the fish, but I absolutely understand what you mean. It would be very interesting to what them work as couples, or communities. Building nests, and whatnot.


----------

